# [PORTAGE]ACCEPT_KEYWORDS "x86" o "~x86"

## sourcez

Visto che tante volte mi capita di installare delle versioni mascherate nel portage ho deciso di mettere "~x86" direttamente nel make.conf.

Per la verità sono ancora indeciso, più che altro non ho capito su cosa si basano i gentoo-developers per attribuire ad un pacchetto il flag ~x86 o x86, sicurezza stabilità o altro...vorrei capire meglio....

Apparte la teoria passando alla pratica vorrei sapere se qualcuno di voi ha già un portage "~x86" e mi sa dire come si è trovato.  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

Beh... credo che funzioni che un developer introduce un nuovo programma e se tutto si compila ed il programma sembra andare senza problemi diventa ~ (se no magari e' masked se ha problemoni). Poi se qualcuno lo testa e decide che non ha bug (o solo bug piccolini ed innoqui, magari), allora e' stable, se no, se trova bugs, lo lascia instabile.

Credo sia cosi'...   :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Dece

Secondo me non è una buona idea... un conto è installare qualche ebuild ~x86, un altro è avere tutto il sistema compilato con ~x86: se un pacchetto è marcato instabile di solito c'è sempre qualche motivo valido  :Wink:  ; credo che con l'intero sistema ~x86 sia molto più facile imbattersi in qualche problema non ancora risolto.

Durante un'installazione, per errore ho fatto emerge system con ~x86 nel make.conf, e un paio di problemini li ho avuti (risolti emergando gli ebuild stabili)

----------

## fctk

da qualche giorno sono anch'io passato a ~x86... finora nessunissimo problema!  :Cool:  solo qualche errore di compilazione durante il passaggio... tutti facilmente risolti guardando su bugs.gentoo.org

----------

## Dhaki

~x86 da quasi un mese ormai e nessun problema di sorta... sinceramente non é cosi instabile come si crede. E poi, se viene fuori qualche problema é anche utile alla comunità, no? Ci vuole anche qualcuno che segnali i bug, anche se come detto non mi é mai capitato di doverlo fare.

----------

## Syylk

Anche io ho usato quasi da subito (oltre un anno fa) la versione instabile. Si', qualche problema lo incontri, ma la quasi totalita' si risolve con un minimo sindacale di competenze linux, e quello per cui devi aspettare una patch ti lascia "appeso" al massimo per qualche giorno. Tra l'altro, con la sandbox, anche se il pacchetto versione N+1 fallisce, non ti avra' (ancora) sovrascritto il pacchetto versione N, per cui non hai mai problemi davvero seri.

----------

## Josuke

Uso ~x86 da sempre su tutte le macchine..se ho problemi con qualche pacchetto posso sempre installare la versione stabile....e tutto fila lissio come l'olio..o quasi, ogni tanto sorgono dei problemucci ma tutti risolvibili spesso senza nemmeno passare ai pacchetti stabili..e poi guardando il forum direi che in generale la gente ha problemi sia con le versioni instabili che stabili..anzi mi sembra di averne meno io  :Smile:  ma magari sono solo fortunato   :Cool: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

io consiglio sempre di usare 

```
/etc/portage/package.keywords
```

per smascherare i pacchetti di cui si ha bisogno... mi sembra che usare tutto il portage ~x86 sia un rischio che non vale il guadagno di avere sempre l'ultima applicazione aggiornatissima

Molte cose, tra cui "system" e altri elementi basilari del sistema operativo, devono essere stabili IMHO

Se poi ti interessa fare testing di determinate applicazioni sei liberissimo... ma te ne assumi anche i rischi

----------

## Dece

Più che altro io non vedo grossi vantaggi nell'usare solo versioni instabili: io utilizzo gli ebuild ~x86 solo quando mi serve qualcosa di quella particolare versione, o quando le versioni x86 non funzionano (esempio nvidia-drivers): ovviamente sono d'accordo con voi se uno vuol fare il tester, li il vantaggio è per la comunità  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

Tutti ti danno commenti positivi  :Wink: 

Com'è fortunata la gente  :Very Happy: 

Io te lo sconsiglio, nel senso che se la tua macchina la usi per lavorarci ogni giorno e ci tieni ai dati che ci sono dentro usa x86 e al massimo qualche pacchetto ~x86.

Invece nell'eventualità che quella macchina sia usata solo per smanettamenti vari allora le cose cambiano .   :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Io te lo sconsiglio, nel senso che se la tua macchina la usi per lavorarci ogni giorno e ci tieni ai dati che ci sono dentro usa x86 e al massimo qualche pacchetto ~x86.

 

Anche qui dipende dal tipo di lavoro, io ad esempio ci programmo o ci lavoro in campo informatico e mi piace avere a disposizione una release avanzata delle cose su cui sto lavorando o delle librerie a cui si appoggiano i miei programmi.

Ho sempre usato ~x86 qui e x86 sul server ma devo dire che problemi di cose che non compilavano o non andavano li ho avuti su entrambi in egual misura a memoria...

----------

## gutter

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anche qui dipende dal tipo di lavoro, io ad esempio ci programmo o ci lavoro in campo informatico e mi piace avere a disposizione una release avanzata delle cose su cui sto lavorando o delle librerie a cui si appoggiano i miei programmi.
> 
> 

 

Secondo me questo è un problema relativo. Nel senso che se intendi dire che usi l'ultimo IDE di sviluppo disponibile sono d'accordo ma per le librerie dissento dal momento che devo considerare anche cosa utilizzerà l'utente finale ed in tal caso penso sia meglio restare su x86

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho sempre usato ~x86 qui e x86 sul server ma devo dire che problemi di cose che non compilavano o non andavano li ho avuti su entrambi in egual misura a memoria...

 

Anche su questo non sono molto d'accordo in ~x86 secondo me avrai problemi maggiori.

Per quanto riguarda il campo d'uso della macchina e quindi la scelta di ~x86 o x86 concordo pienamente. Infatti la mia considerazione precedente voleva sottolineare proprio ciò.

----------

## federico

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Secondo me questo è un problema relativo. Nel senso che se intendi dire che usi l'ultimo IDE di sviluppo disponibile sono d'accordo ma per le librerie dissento dal momento che devo considerare anche cosa utilizzerà l'utente finale ed in tal caso penso sia meglio restare su x86
> 
> 

 

Sono anomalo forse  :Smile: 

Mi e' capitato piu' volte di utilizzare una libreria che per gentoo era ~x86 per avere funzionalita' che la versione precedente non aveva, nell'ottica che tempo di finire il lavoro quella libreria sarebbe diventata x86 ; ci sono state situazioni in cui la libreria x86 sarebbe diventata deprecata e io avrei dovuto fare un lavoro doppio.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *federico wrote:*   
> 
> Ho sempre usato ~x86 qui e x86 sul server ma devo dire che problemi di cose che non compilavano o non andavano li ho avuti su entrambi in egual misura a memoria... 
> ...

 

Puo' essere che mi sbaglio, ho fatto una stima a mente tenendo conto del fatto che il client lo aggiorno spessissimo mentre il server no, quindi se sul client becco 10 errori in 10 giorni su 10 aggiornamenti  :Smile:   :Smile:  [non ne becco cosi' tanti] e sul server 1 errore in 10 giorni su 1 aggiornamento, la percentuale e' la stessa ^^ ... Mi rendo conto che effettivamente questo mio ragionamento non vuol dire nulla  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Io te lo sconsiglio, nel senso che se la tua macchina la usi per lavorarci ogni giorno e ci tieni ai dati che ci sono dentro usa x86 e al massimo qualche pacchetto ~x86.

 

Anche io lo sconsiglio tanto anche con x86 hai delle versioni di tutto rispetto

----------

## Dhaki

In effetti anche il tipo di utilizzo va considerato: io ho un pc mio dove ho gentoo quasi escusivamente per "divertirmi", é una cosa fine a se stessa, quindi non vedo problemi ad usare ~x86, anzi, sarà strano ma risolvere problemi del portage mi diverte   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Dhaki wrote:*   

> sarà strano ma risolvere problemi del portage mi diverte  

 

Non e' strano  :Very Happy:  . S e tutto andasse sempre bene sai che monotonia  :Razz: 

----------

## Josuke

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho sempre usato ~x86 qui e x86 sul server ma devo dire che problemi di cose che non compilavano o non andavano li ho avuti su entrambi in egual misura a memoria...

 

Si è proprio così alla fine i problemi sono "in numero" uguali...sia con x86 che con ~x86..possono essere di natura diversa chiaramente ma tirando le somme per le mie 4 macchine casalinghe...ci ho dovuto, ci devo e ci dovrò spendere lo stesso identico tempo sia che usino x86 che ~x86 (che comunque è molto poco perchè tutto fila praticamente sempre lissio come l'olio)

----------

## federico

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Anche io lo sconsiglio tanto anche con x86 hai delle versioni di tutto rispetto

 Vero, mentre con altre distro la versione stabile e' la versione "matusalemmica"   :Evil or Very Mad:   in gentoo ce la caviamo piuttosto bene

----------

## Dece

 *federico wrote:*   

> Vero, mentre con altre distro la versione stabile e' la versione "matusalemmica"   

 

Ogni riferimento a Debian è puramente casuale...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sourcez

Vedo che particolari problemi non ce ne sono con ~x86   :Razz: 

Se si vuol fare del testing, si può partire con un bel bootstrap "~x86".

Visto che il giusto sta nel mezzo rimarrò con la USE flag x86 e all'occorrenza userò 

```
/etc/portage/package.keywords
```

visto che ACCEPT_KEYWORDS è deprecato.

A proposito di testing la community gentoo fa da maestra in questo, dato che le nuove release vengono aggiunte molto velocemente rispetto ad altre distribuzioni (ogni riferimento continua ad essere puramente casuale)  perciò porta a scoprire nuovi bug molto più rapidamente con un conseguente ritorno positivo per tutto il mondo del software libero. 

 :Razz:   :Razz: 

/me entusiasta di gentoo!!!

----------

## Dhaki

 *sourcez wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> ```
> ...

 

Considera anche forcekeymask.

----------

## shev

Soprattutto ricorderei una cosa: liberissimi di usare versioni masked/unstable, ma ricordatevi che dovete poi essere in grado di risolvere eventuali problemi da soli (o in collaborazione con i developer). Se non siete in grado di farlo, evitate di usare pacchetti non stabili e venire poi qui a chiedere una soluzione.

p.s.: nessun riferimento a fatti o persone, sia chiaro. E' solo una pecisazione dovuta e che mi pare faccia parte delle linee guida del forum. E se non ne fa parte, dovrebbe  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

 *shev wrote:*   

> Soprattutto ricorderei una cosa: liberissimi di usare versioni masked/unstable, ma ricordatevi che dovete poi essere in grado di risolvere eventuali problemi da soli (o in collaborazione con i developer). Se non siete in grado di farlo, evitate di usare pacchetti non stabili e venire poi qui a chiedere una soluzione.

 

Quoto. Tutto il mio sistema e' ~, e bugzilla e' la mia seconda casa ormai  :Razz: 

In ogni caso per un sistema desktop non vedo cosa ci sia di male nel mettere ~... i problemi che ho riscontrato sussistevano sia per la versione stable che per quella testing di certi programmi.

A parte un periodo molto buio con il sistema ~ (parlo di un mese in cui gcc/glibc/baselayout/gcc-config erano tutti buggati ed e' stato il delirio totale) sono molto soddisfatto e per un utente amd64 come me e' una scelta quasi d'obbligo stare con il sistema in testing a meno che nn si stia montando un OS per un server (dico questo poiche' ancora molti packages sono mascherati per questa nuova arch)

Cya  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *shev wrote:*   

> E' solo una pecisazione dovuta e che mi pare faccia parte delle linee guida del forum. E se non ne fa parte, dovrebbe 

 

No, non ne fa parte ufficialmente, ma credo che si possa intuire dal punto "Usate il buonsenso"  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> No, non ne fa parte ufficialmente, ma credo che si possa intuire dal punto "Usate il buonsenso" 

 

 :Laughing:  Verissimo

----------

## knefas

io avevo tutto ~x86 e ho iniziato a notare strane cose che non mi piacevano (rallentamenti/crash di cose/eccetera eccetera).

Ho imputato tutto alla tilde e sono tornato stabile. Adesso sto controllando bene bene tutto, ma la situazione mi sembra piu' "stabile".  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

Puoi essere più preciso. Che tipo di problemi hai riscontrato.

----------

## knefas

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Puoi essere più preciso. Che tipo di problemi hai riscontrato.

 

Niente di preciso (altrimenti avrei isolato il problema e cercato una soluzione...) avevo come una situazione di "generale instabilita'", di "fragilita'" del sistema...avevo anche provato una soluzione "alternativa", cioe' mettere in pakages.keywords le app che volevo stabili con -~x86,ma senza grossi miglioramenti. 

Probabilmente era solo un problema di qualche app in particolare e non dell' ~x86, cio' non toglie da quando ho messo x86 e' tutto un po' piu' "stabile".  :Smile: 

Anche perche' le 2-3 cose che ho bisogno all'ultima versione le posso sempre mettere, lasciando glibc/gcc/gtk ecc...ecc...nella loro versione stabile.

----------

## gutter

In genere mi comporto allo stesso modo  :Smile: 

Tutto x86 e qualche applicazione ~x86.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Tutto x86 e qualche applicazione ~x86.

 

Si anche io faccio cosi' e mi trovo molto meglio che con tutto ~x86. Poi con i nuovi file /etc/package.* riesco a controllare tutto un po' meglio

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si anche io faccio cosi' e mi trovo molto meglio che con tutto ~x86. Poi con i nuovi file /etc/package.* riesco a controllare tutto un po' meglio

 

Ho apprezzato molto queste modifiche a portage  :Wink: 

----------

